# Period Pains on 2WW



## janeapril (Apr 26, 2006)

.

Please help. On day 10 of 2ww and experiencing period symptoms, bloatednesss. Last week it was cramps and now it is normal period symptoms like I experience every month normally. Does this mean I am about to have my period and the treatment hasn't worked. I will be gutted. My boobies are not sore anymore either.


----------



## yanni (May 9, 2005)

hello janeapril
just hang in there nothing is set in stone and there are so many girls that get these symptoms and go onto get a BFP.
It is just so difficult to stay focused and keep positive but heres sending you lots of        
I am now on Day 5 and every little twinge and pain makes me go from a positive thought to
a real downer. 
Nothing is finished yet so keep calm.
Love Jackie
XXX


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Try not to worry too much, it is absolutely normal to have period pains and symptoms whether you get a BFP or not!


----------



## sarahx (Feb 6, 2006)

Hiya

I am on day 8 of 2WW following DI and I have been having really familiar lower back pain and stomach cramps... also accused by DP of getting snappy!! this is my first ever treatment so really don't know if there are any signs I should recognise.. I do understand that its not over till period arrives but I seem to be on such a downer ( another sign that its on its way! ). I guess we just have to ride it out and prepare mentally for the next round..

wishing you lots and lots of positive vibes.. 

Sarahx


----------



## janeapril (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Sarah, fingers crossed for you, this is a complete nightmare, it takes over your life and I am hoping and praying it is not over.  I was crying so much yesterday, thought it was all over.  Have spoken to people who the treatment has worked for and they have said they experienced this sort of pain too.  We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Hun!

I'm getting twinges today which makes me think that   is round the corner!  

Some month though i don't get any which makes me think I am pg but sadly it's not the case. Basically any symptom result in anything but the most important thing is to keep positive!!
xxSailaxx


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

I'm on day 11 and have terrible af pains - almost doubled over in pain - much worse than normal.  I have already concluded it will be a big BFN!  

Still won't know till Friday (unless the devil (af) arrives before then!)

Good luck everyone

Sarah h xx


----------



## janeapril (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Sarah,

I have already resigned myself to the fact that it is over.  Discussed with DH and he has agreed to let me start again as soon as possible.  He will be doing lots of overtime now until August when I can start again (to pay for it, this time was funded).  

It's gutting and I have been crying all day. I have been getting af pains like you and just waiting for a big bleed now.  Not supposed to test until Sunday but am going to test on Friday as advised by the Hospital but I am sure it is all over.

Sending you lots of love and hope it helps to have someone else in the same position.

Love Jane


----------



## sarahx (Feb 6, 2006)

Jane

So sorry to hear you being so down.. I am getting the same period pains and am going to get my period anyday now.. I hate hearing about how period pains and preg symptoms are so similar cos it allows you to have a little bit of hope. I also don't really know how to be positive right now... realistic yes.. as in there was only ever about a 10% chance it would work anyway but I can't believe there is still a chance.. not with this lower back dull ache that I know so well..  !!! sorry to be glum but sometimes you do need to accept that its not to be this time. I am going to go for a nice meal at the weekend, concentrate on getting extra healthy and fit .. I am sure there are things you can do to prepare for next time ... 

I really hope things work out for you...xx

Sarahx


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

hi janeapril, sorry to hear that you are feeling down.  i also had cramping and bloating throughout my 2ww and still got a  . i was confinced that my period was coming. try to remain positive and keep strong. cyclogest can make you feel very crampy and bloated.


----------



## Sunflower8 (May 23, 2006)

Hi Bubbles,
I logged on here just to see if anyone else was having cramping and happily read your encouraging message.  I'm new here and on my 2ww (only on fifth day after transfer) but I've had these darn cramps for three days now, as well as some little pinching twinges in my lower tummy.  It seems too early for these to be worrisom cramps, and I'm hoping you are right that it is just the Cyclogest.  Fingers crossed for everyone here!  
Sunflower8


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

hi sunflower, you should post on the 2ww thread[ladies in waiting] lots of support and advice from other ladies going through the 2ww. x x x x


----------



## jax (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello girls, I am on day 9 of 2WW and also have period type pains lower abdomen and lower back. But, normally, as soon as I get pains, AF arrives and so far not even a spot. I've also read that after implantation it can be normal to get period type pains. So, don't give up hope. This is my third time, first was BFN, second was abandoned a week in through low response. I have no other definite symptoms, boobs are bigger but not tender, I'm tired and keep veering between thinking I am and being convinced I'm not. Its harder than anyone (even boyfs, husbands, family) could every understand. At least we're all in it together. Keeping everything crossed for us all.


----------



## sarahx (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi

Good luck Jax, I am on day 10 and have really bad lower back ache but nor cramps or anything.. just classic premenstrual pain... it's depressing ! I should test tomorrow as my cycle is usually quite short.. I feel like my period is going to arrive at any minute!! it is sonice to hear some positive thoughts!

I hope its third time lucky for you!!

Sarahx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i never  get Af pains until Af has started and before getting my positive I had them for days and back ache. I was told it can be implantation and the embryo getting comfy so keep positive


----------



## sarahh (May 20, 2006)

Just a positive note for you all - I did a test today and much to my surprise it was BFP! Obviously I'm going to repeat it tomorrow and have asked clinic to do blood test to.  

I cannot stress enough how much pain I have had and how I thought it was all over.  I have gone on to get a BFP (hopefully it won't be snatched away from me tomorrow) and it only goes to show that u can have pain and still get a BFP.  The pains still worry me and I keep thinking even though BFP there must b something wrong but BFP is the first step eh girl.  

I thought I would post this to give some of you hope - that despite much pain (much greater than normal af pains I get) it can still work..... 

Good luck to all of you out of there and I'll keep you posted!  Send me an IM if you want anymore details. 

Sarah H  x


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Congratulation Sarah H Well Done on your  
Fantastic news!

Ally xxxx


----------



## yanni (May 9, 2005)

Congragulations Sarah

on getting a        you must be on 
can you tell me did you have IVF or ICSI?
many thanks Jackie (day 8 of 2 ww) I have had brown stuff which only showed up when cyclogest melted but now today AF pains which are sore and dull also low back ache. I am so scared it's my AF lurking round the corner.
xxxxx


----------



## sarahx (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi 

sarahh ... congratulations!! and well done on your BFP!! and thanks for stopping to think about all the others still in limbo waiting to know... 

I am on day 11, yes I did test today and it was -ve but I am staying positive as it was probably a bit early to test if I'm honest . I have had excrutiating lower back dragging pain for almost a week which I am trying to tell myself was implantation!.  my cycle is usually short so would have got my period today but there's no sign ( other than the pains) , however I actually think that I am so wound up with it all my period will be late... This happened before back in the days when I would ' actually worry ' about getting pregnant!!!! seems a lifetime ago! ; )

I've got a bottle of wine chilling in prep for period arriving but I may have a glass tonight to try to calm down a bit...

lots of luck to you all

Sarahx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Congratulations Sarahh !  That's fantastic news !


----------



## yanni (May 9, 2005)

Hello ladies
    
Just an update to see how you all are doing?
I am now on day 9 and the suspense of am I aren't I goes on, it's the worst part of the treatment don't you all agree! AF p ins have now become a type of soreness with a rating of about 3 out of 10 it's that awful feeling you get just before your AF arrives, I have had this for most of today. I am trying to stay positive but as you know it takes over your life!
Anyway look forward to reading posts later.
Love Jackie


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

hi to all that are going through   of 2ww.

im on day 12 of 2ww on first treatment cycle. have been having af type cramps for last couple of days. but today woke in agnony. still no af. i have a short cycle so af is due today. so hopeing all you lovely ladies on here has said is true re af and bfp. feeling v negative at the mo

sam mn
xxx


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

hi girls
can i join you? i'm in the same postion and it's driving me crazy...  on day 12 of 2ww, did 3 +ive tests on day 8 and then tested 3 times more (inc today) and all -ive. have had pains all through 2ww on left hand side and v mild brown spotting as progesterone seeps out (nice!) have had red twice and both times decided that was it, af was here but then both times it stopped immmediately (and was first thing in the morning) Normally would have had af 2 days ago so progesterone is obviously delaying it but this constant pain and spotting and up and down-ness is driving me insane. And DH!! He really can't cope with it! Sarah I'm with you on the wine fromt - was given a lovely bottle by a friend a few days ago and can't seee any point in holding off.......


----------



## yanni (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ladies
It's Jackie here how are you both baring up? I am now on day 10 and thankfully not had any more AF since this morning. Today is the day that I failed on last time so I must be improving on that! 
(.)(.) still very painfull and had to take some paracetamol to stop the pain. This 2ww is hell and onlyb another 3 days to go, until test day. I remember back in 1991 my AF arrived on the way to the clinic for my blood test this was just too much to cope with. I know that if I can get to Tuesday I am doing well this time as on all the other 4 cycle mys AF has come about now. 
I have been getting a few dryish very dark stretchy bits these past 2 days and hope it's not a bad sign.
Anyway Good luck to you all when you test.
Fingers crossed


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

hope you dont mind me butting in but you all seemed to have been through the mill on this dreaded 2ww so i thought you could offer some advice.

im on day 12 & i have the lower back pain & slight cramps but i also seem to have quite a bit of wind (tmi) & slight pain in the bum area as with endo (definitely tmi i know). has anybody else experienced this & still went on to have a bfp. not really had any other symptoms until now apart from the sore (.)(.).

p.s i seem to me peeing alot today!!!!! good, bad or indifferent??

ozzie


----------



## sarahx (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi

I've just got to laugh at myself! I have just diagnosed myself with having an ectopic pregnancy for God's sake!!! ( something I knew nothing about this morning! ).. I must STOP this analysing!.. but I can't! . I am allowing myself this craziness as it is my first ever treatment.. wait til you see next month I will be so cool and together about it all ; ).

I am on day 28 of my cycle which is usually about 26 days and no AF. Tomorrow will be 14 days past tx. I have done ' numerous' , ahem,  tests and all are -ve. You will think I am   for imagining an ectopic pregnancy.. I think I am mental!! 

although this is my 1st 2WW I don't think I could have got through without this site.. so many lovely women out there going through this nightmare makes me very very angry...   the 2WW diaries are fascinating, I hope to start my own next month depending on whether I can be treated... 

good luck to you all.. I hope you get some good news over the next few days..    



Sarahx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

still know af for me. but pains are continuing. bottle of wine waiting when i know for sure its a bfn!!!! day 12 and i sneaked a test this pm. surprise surprise it was -ve. wish af pains would go. only thing that usual srts them out is brufen which im reluctant to take just in case by some miracle we will get a +ve.

hope you lovely ladies are doing ok and not going to .    to u all.

sam mn
xxx


----------



## yanni (May 9, 2005)

Good morning ladies
    
How are you all today?
The sun is shining down here in Bournemouth and it certainly couldn't have come on a better day I am now on day 11 and i cannot believe I've got this far! Every minute of every hour of every day is spent wandering if I am going to have my dream come true, not long now only 2 days and I'm determined to hang in there. I am not going to fail this time and I must stay positive   i think 5 failure is enough to go through let alone having another one.

Hope you all can have a fairly relaxed day and look forward to reading your posts later

Jackie


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

jackie just noticed you live in christchurch. we are not far away in verwood. stay positive hun. sending you and all ladies on this dreadful 2ww   

AF is still at bay, day 13!!! day 27 of cycle which is lonf for me so hopeing that the af type pains are phantom and this is a bfp. they have subsided a bit, but are still there,

sam mn
xxx


----------



## yanni (May 9, 2005)

Hi sam
well fancy that you living just up the road, where did you do your treatment? When is your test day?
I've got to wait until wednesday. Today I just keep crying at nothing I suppose I'm so emotional about everything and just dreading the AF if it decide to show up. day 11 now and AF pains are about a 4 out of 10. Could be the double dose of cyclogest thst is stopping AF arriving, it's so cruel if thats the case. Sometimes I am positive the next I am convinced I'm never going to be a mum, talk about a rollercoaster ride. This must be the biggest one in the world this 2ww.
Hope you have a good day
Love Jackie
xxxx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

hi jackie, hope you have enjoyed the rain this pm . just got caught in it walking the dog and got soaked.
we were going to have treatment at the winterborne clinic in dorcester but as we needed to use donor sperm, due to thechange in law there is a shortage. the winterborne were no longer able to treat us so we have had to go to the bridge clinic in london. thankfully they are still recruiting donors despite the fact they will no longer be annonaymous.
i know what you mean about this 2ww. this is my first and i really thought i would be fine. being realistic about the chance of it n ot working, only 7% natural diui. the worse thing is not knowing. im so surprised that af hasnt arrived yet despite all the af type pains. been there for 3 days now. have tested on day 12 which was -ve. test day tommorrow, if i make that far.
good luck for your next couple of days.   and for test.

   to everyone else on 2ww.

sam mn
xxx


----------



## yanni (May 9, 2005)

hello Sam mm

I would just like to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow and here is a cuddle from me  as I know what you are going through. Please let me know how things go? 
This evening there is a beautiful sunset over Hengistbury Head and the Isle of Wight so lets pray it's there for us.
Lots of Love 
Jackie
XXXXXXX[br]Posted on: 29/05/06, 21:05Good morning Sam mm
I am praying for you and thinking about you this morning I am here for you if needed 
love Jackie xxxxxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi all..so glad ive found this thread..have had AF like pains for the last few days and was convinced this meant it (IVF) hadnt worked. You've given me some hope..thankyou..testing tomorrow..please let it be a BFP!!! XXXX


----------



## Millie3 (May 17, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Sorry to just barge in but I am day 4 of 2ww and have af pains already (even though not due for another 10 days.
Its so difficult to stay positive and so easy to read into every little symptom

I notice there are some 2ww'ers very local to me (I am in Bournemouth) 
Well if anyone wants a general chat / moan about it all let me know - I am new to the site so I have no friends (ahhhhhhhhh poor me!!)


----------



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi Mil


Millie3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Sorry to just barge in but I am day 4 of 2ww and have af pains already (even though not due for another 10 days.
> Its so difficult to stay positive and so easy to read into every little symptom
> I notice there are some 2ww'ers very local to me (I am in Bournemouth)
> Well if anyone wants a general chat / moan about it all let me know - I am new to the site so I have no friends (ahhhhhhhhh poor me!!)


Hi Millie3

Welcome to the  club.

I am also on day 4 of my 2ww so we are at the same stage. 

You can read my 2ww dairy if you want. Bare in mind everones 2ww experience will be quite different from person to person. But it may give you an idea of how I am coping with mine  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,58875.0.html

Big cyber hug from me and stay positive


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

hi to all,

millie another one just down the road from. good luck on your 2ww. 

well just a quickie to say test day for me. have been having af type craps for 5 days, still there now. and my digital test says -ve. in a state of shock as had convienced myself it was -ve. still concerned re pains tho.

 to all you 2ww.

sam mn
xxxx


----------



## yanni (May 9, 2005)

hi Sam mm
Sorry to hear you got a BFN   from me what day is this for you? maybe if you still don't get a AF best to call hospital and speak to them, I am on day 12 and tomorrow is officially test day and have the test ready and waiting! i have done a boots own brand HPT and both have been negative these past 2 days. I also still have no AF maybe we are unique  please let me know how things go take care
Love Jackie
xxxxxx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

brain not quite in gear meant to say digital test showed  . in a real state of shock.

sam mn
xxxx


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Hi everyone have been reading all your stories and so many of you seem to have cramps. I'm now worried because I have no cramps   ; it seems that cramps are good as lots of you have had BFPs after cramps. Not only that I ve not had spotting or anything. Ihave occasionally a faint dull sensation thats a bit like what I get 2 or 3 days before AF. Also I have sore tits and they are a lot lot bigger than normal. AAAAHHHHHHHHHHH what does this all mean  

I cant bing myself to do a hpt I am too scaared but I am dying to know, I just want to know one way or the other......

Cheers, wrenster


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I got a BFP on 10.5.2006 2 days early from due to test date. Because I stressed out so much on the horrible 2ww, i still surf these boards to see if I can offer some re-assurance as so many did when I was pulling my hair out  

I had regular period pains and was convinced my AF was around the corner and I have to say, somedays I got none or dull pains and then others awful pains but one thing was clear throughout it all very very sore and enlarged breast and looking back was spots aswell and I never get spots   I also had no bleeding or spotting so WRENTSTER hand in there honey, all sounds positive to me    

Love to all you special ladies
   
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Another BFP - FAB NEWS!!!!!

Day 8 for me... AF pains seem to have disappeared now but (.)(.)'s are still sore.  They are def not bigger though   and my nipples don't seem any larger or darker - like some people have reported.

My face is a bit spotty and so greasy you could fry chips on it!  I do have oily skin on my face but I look like i've applied lard instead of moisturiser within minutes of washing it!    Probably yet another side glamorous side effect of the cyclogest!

I was quite active yesterday, which i'm regretting a bit now, so staying put on the sofa today with reports and huge pile of ironing!

Still don't really want Tuesday to come... 6/6/6!!!  Good or bad omen


----------



## Millie3 (May 17, 2006)

Very well done for the   people
2ww feels never ending   I am not supposed to test until Friday 9th
Well no symptoms for me apart from still the occasional AF type crampy pains going on
Keeping my fingers crosses for everyone   

x


----------



## MoodyCat (May 29, 2006)

Hi Ladies
I'm in the middle of the 2ww and have period pains and a massive dose of PMT. Still . . . waiting and waiting until test day and the fat ladies cries or sings!

Hope you're all enjoying this lovely weather. Just about to paint the fence - oh joy!

Love, peace and babydust to you all


 [br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 14:38Evening ladies

I have a question. Does anyone ever get the bad cramps and sore boobs and then get a BFN? I'm taking cyclogest and oestrogen tablets and just wondered if these were making me really feel like I'm coming on but stopping it.

Any help most appreciated!
MoodyCat
x


----------



## Suzie Sue (Jun 4, 2006)

Hello Ladies,



Am also on my 2WW (had ET on Fri 2/6/06).   Have slightly sore chest and today mild twinges in my tummy.  It's my 4th ICSI and I am trying my best to stay focused.  Have the 2 wks off work so am happy that we have this glorious weather and it keeps me in a good mood (well so far anyway, we'll see how I am as the pains increase!). 

Just wanted to say that my friend, who is 40 and her hubby had a vascecomy reversal got preggers on her 1st ICSI 2 months ago and she had constant period pains from literally the day after ET.  She was absolutely convinced that it hadn't worked whereas I thought mine had because my defrosted embie was an 8 cell at ET (she had ET day after me back in April).  It was great going through the whole 2WW together and I just never expected it to work for my lovely friend 1st time as it hadn't for me. 

So really I just wanted to share with you the fact that period cramps - and my friend says that she was absolutely CONVINCED that she was going to have AF itself within a few days of her test date - can't be seen as a negative thing just yet.  I mean, if our little butterbeans have their heads down and are trying to bury themselves then that's gonna cause some tweaks isn't it?  Shows things are happening. So we mustn't give up hope!!!  We must believe that our bodies are doing the best they can do and try and give ourselves positive vibes at all times.  

I thinking of you all whenever I feel a twinge in my tummy and knowing that you lot are going through the same thing keeps me sane!!!  Thank goodness for websites like these!

Please keep posting so I can see how you are all doing.

Lots of love everyone.

Suzie Sue
((*_*))
    x


----------

